# NATPC M009S Tablet



## adj4184

where can i get a decent set of operating instructions for this tablet


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF do not see a user guide for the tablet so far but there is a android 2.2 document it is large Download: Official Android 2.2 User Guide – Droid Life


----------



## fitzys1

Hi I cannot find anything so I think it is not possible. Will keep trying, thanks for your help


----------



## joeten

Sorry I could not have been of more help maybe you should look in the android forum I can move you there if you like just let me know


----------



## fitzys1

joeten said:


> Sorry I could not have been of more help maybe you should look in the android forum I can move you there if you like just let me know


 
No probs, could you direct me to the Android forum please


----------



## hal8000

My niece bought a similar model but with slightly more memory. There should be a leaflet with it but it doesnt tell you much.

Below are basic instructions:

Connect it to your wifi network and use the AppStore icon to browse and install apps and widgets. Some apps are free, others need to be paid for but are not too expensive.
The NATPC will do about 90% of what an Ipad can do but for much less money.

To move your icons, keep your finger over the icon, it will glow blue, then slide it to a new position or new screen (if moved near edge).
To delete an icon move it to the top middle of screen an X will appear which will delete the icon. 

The web browser is Google chrome and includes the flash plugin.


Meanwhile the NATPC homepage is below:

NATPC

I also think that NATPC should have online help available on their home page, you can email them via the website.


----------

